# Lunch with mother-in-law



## JustJoel

We're going to my mother-in-law's house for lunch on Saturday. She's making her "famous" (according to my husband) taco salad and I am tasked with bringing a side dish to complement the meal. No guacamole recipes or salsa recipes, please, I need something to IMPRESS! Maybe ceviche? What goes with a low-rent entree like taco salad?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I guarantee that you won't make points playing the one-upsmanship game with your MIL. 

I would relax, take lots of premium tequila and a Dulce de Leche or a Tres Leche cake for dessert!

https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/29886/dulce-de-leche-cream-cake

https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/116509/three-milk-cake-pastel-tres-leches

Good luck!


----------



## Just Cooking

I truly never pictured taco salad as a low-rent dish.. 

But, then again, I'm easily pleased...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Ceviche is high-risk, IMO. People love it or hate it. 

I agree with Aunt Bea on one of those cakes, or some flan for dessert. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

A dessert might be the best idea! Thanks.


----------



## JustJoel

Perhaps I was a bit harsh with the "low-rent" comment, and I'm sure Rose's is delicious. It just seems to me, and yes I AM a bit of a snob, that throwing some lettuce, cheese, ground beef and taco sauce isn't exactly a gourmet dish.


----------



## JustJoel

LOL, not trying to one-up her, just trying to make a good impression. My sole bond with Rose is food, (well, and my husband, of course), so that's kind of how we communicate. I can't talk religion, politics or LGBT stuff with her, so we talk about pork. Or beef. Or bread. Or whatever else you can put in your mouth that's not connected to a live body!


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> LOL, not trying to one-up her, just trying to make a good impression. My sole bond with Rose is food, (well, and my husband, of course), so that's kind of how we communicate. I can't talk religion, politics or LGBT stuff with her, so we talk about pork. Or beef. Or bread. Or whatever else you can put in your mouth that's not connected to a live body!



Dude, that last sentence is inappropriate.


----------



## medtran49

He said side dish.  Don't know if I'd make a dessert without checking with MIL, as technically that's not a side.  Not really sure what I'd make as a side either as taco salads can have corn and beans in them.  Maybe something with chayotes?  We make a vege with sauteed corn and chayote with just a little oregano (or epazote if we have), S and P, but there are lots of other recipes out there.  I'd be asking my husband questions about the taco salad since apparently you've never had it.


----------



## CraigC

You could make some low rent, refried black beans or Mexican rice.


----------



## JustJoel

I apologize sincerely for offending you, and anyone else who read this post and was offended. Sometimes my filter fails and my humor sinks to "wildly inappropriate." I had no intention of offending anyone. Please accept my apology, and I will do my very best not to repeat this poor judgement in future posts.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'd just make a grilled corn dish.  Quick and easy.  Grilled corn off the cob, onion, bell pepper, etc.

Oh, and I thought your joke was funny.  Inappropriate, maybe.  But still funny.


----------



## di reston

Do something that you can do easily, without spending sleepless nights worrying - something simple, that you KNOW you do well. And take a nice bouquet of flowers as well, or a beautiful plant that's easy maintenance - and be confident in yourself, you're worth it, as that well-known advert says!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dawgluver

Mexican esquites (corn soup) or street corn, chiles rellanos.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Mexican esquites (corn soup) or street corn, chiles rellanos.


That reminds me, I need to make this sometime: Mexican Street Corn Salad (Esquites) Recipe

This would be easy to take to a lunch.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> I apologize sincerely for offending you, and anyone else who read this post and was offended. Sometimes my filter fails and my humor sinks to "wildly inappropriate." I had no intention of offending anyone. Please accept my apology, and I will do my very best not to repeat this poor judgement in future posts.


Thank you. And welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> That reminds me, I need to make this sometime: Mexican Street Corn Salad (Esquites) Recipe
> 
> This would be easy to take to a lunch.


That is a good recipe... I've made it during fresh corn season and also with TJ's frozen roasted corn.. Both are delicious..  

Ross


----------



## Dawgluver

Another thought would be Jamaica, a pretty tea made from hibiscus flowers.  While not a side dish, it's a very refreshing drink.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Another thought would be Jamaica, a pretty tea made from hibiscus flowers.  While not a side dish, it's a very refreshing drink.


That would be a nice surprise, along with the side dish.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Guacamole  ( and a bag of good chips)

Cornmeal muffins, some with slivered jalapenos.

My vote leans toward GG's Mexican Street Corn Salad.


----------



## Cheryl J

Lots of good suggestions here!  Please be sure to let us know what you decided to bring for the luncheon, Joel.  And welcome to DC!


----------



## JustJoel

*Thanks, everyone!*

All of your suggestions were so good, and I must try that corn salad recipe out. But I decided not to add anything to Rose's lunch; I took her some hostess gifts - a few bottles of wine, some homemade pepper jelly and vacuum packed home-smoked chicken thighs. She was happy, I got rid of stress, AND I got lots of great ideas for next time from y'all! So thanks again


----------



## di reston

Glad to hear it, and also to know you got rid of the anxiety at the same time. You did the right thing, you judged it just right, so congratulations to you for that!

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Just Cooking

Well done, JustJoel...  Glad it went well for you...  

Ross


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6Nvq8Q6KJk


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> All of your suggestions were so good, and I must try that corn salad recipe out. But I decided not to add anything to Rose's lunch; *I took her some hostess gifts - a few bottles of wine, some homemade pepper jelly and vacuum packed home-smoked chicken thighs.* She was happy, I got rid of stress, AND I got lots of great ideas for next time from y'all! So thanks again



Perfect, Joel!  As a mother-in-law myself, I would have been *very* pleased with your choice of hostess gifts. Hope you got a nice hug out of it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> All of your suggestions were so good, and I must try that corn salad recipe out. But I decided not to add anything to Rose's lunch; I took her some hostess gifts - a few bottles of wine, some homemade pepper jelly and vacuum packed home-smoked chicken thighs. She was happy, I got rid of stress, AND I got lots of great ideas for next time from y'all! So thanks again


Sounds like everything worked out fine. Good for you on that. However, I'm sure I'm not the only one wondering what exactly her "her "*famous" (according to my husband) taco salad*" really is. Was it worth the advance billing?


----------



## JustJoel

Mark loved it, and I guess that's all that counts. But no, it wasn't anything great. Taco meat, iceburg lettuce, processed cheese, crushed tortilla chips and, inexplicably, thousand island dressing. It was very Taco Bell.


----------



## JustJoel

I did get a hug. You gotta choose your battles, right? LOL


----------



## letscook

I would take a fruit platter, with strawberries, sliced pineapple, blueberries, kiwi, grapes,


----------



## Just Cooking

JustJoel said:


> I did get a hug. *You gotta choose your battles, right?* LOL




Yes you do...  

My son dated a young lady who insisted that she make us the very best dip, which would be perfect for our pre-Christmas dinner munchies.. (we always pigged out on stuff before dinner  ) 
I, eagerly asked her to make the dip for us.. She unwrapped a block of cream cheese and poured half a bottle of seafood cocktail sauce over it.. TA DA!!!

I hugged her and winked at my son...   

Ross


----------



## JustJoel

If that's what you'd take, thats what I'd bring  I love fruit and cheese! And melon wrapped in prosciutto. Or a warmed Brie or Camembert spread with pepper jelly. DANG! That would have been a nice addition! But no. I think I made the most diplomatic choice. It was good for Mark, too. He enjoyed his mom's salad, and it was about togetherness instead of my cooking. Win/win. But I'm making up a fruit and cheese plate tomorrow. For myself!


----------



## JustJoel

Just Cooking said:


> Yes you do...
> 
> My son dated a young lady who insisted that she make us the very best dip, which would be perfect for our pre-Christmas dinner munchies.. (we always pigged out on stuff before dinner  )
> I, eagerly asked her to make the dip for us.. She unwrapped a block of cream cheese and poured half a bottle of seafood cocktail sauce over it.. TA DA!!!
> 
> I hugged her and winked at my son...
> 
> Ross


That's too funny. It sounds kinda good though! My MIL actually taught me to make tartar sauce. And I was astounded at how easy it was, and how adaptable, and bit doubtful until I tried it for myself… Equal parts mayo and sour cream, finely chopped yellow onion and finely chopped kosher dill pickle. "That's it?" I hear you all say. Yes add in some minced capers and minced lox and THAT'S a schmear any bagel would covet!


----------



## CraigC

JustJoel said:


> That's too funny. It sounds kinda good though! *My MIL actually taught me to make tartar sauce. *And I was astounded at how easy it was, and how adaptable, and bit doubtful until I tried it for myself… Equal parts mayo and sour cream, finely chopped yellow onion and finely chopped kosher dill pickle. "That's it?" I hear you all say. Yes add in some minced capers and minced lox and THAT'S a schmear any bagel would covet!



You haven't lived until you try roasted garlic tartar sauce!

Roasted garlic tartar sauce
 
+/- 1/2 cup roasted garlic cloves (about 2 medium heads)
1-1/2 cups mayo
1/4 cup sweet pickle relish
1 tablespoon fine diced onion
1 tablespoon fine diced red bell
1 tablespoon fine diced green bell
1 tablespoon whole grain mustard
2 tablespoons white wine
1/2 tsp each salt and pepper


----------



## medtran49

The taco salad was probably a childhood favorite of Mark's that has become a comfort food.

I think pretty much all families have their quirky recipes.  My mother used to make 1000 island dressing with mayo and whatever BBQ sauce was in the house.


----------

